# REAL BODYBUILDING PODCAST Ep.45 | Layne Norton & Chris Tuttle



## Viking (Jun 22, 2020)

REAL BODYBUILDING PODCAST Ep.45 | Layne Norton & Chris Tuttle - YouTube


----------



## AGGRO (Jun 26, 2020)

Good watch. I follow Layne and he posts a lot of useful info on nutrition.


----------

